# I Did It



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I ordered my first box today, some bolivar petit coronas(25), and I also decided to throw in a box of ten montecristo #2s. Now, I have to wait patiently for these to come in and then wait again to let them age. It's like starting to smoke cigars for the first time again because there are so many I want to try still. I think the next purchase will have some partagas shorts in it alongside it with some cohibas. Not sure though, I am going to have to wait a little bit on the next box.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Have fun. There's nothing like the anticipation of getting your first box(es) of ISOMs!! Enjoy.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

The wait and anticipation begins -


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

...and the waiting *is* the hardest part....


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I remember the 1st time I placed an order. How many times did you put those cigars in the "shopping basket" before you actually ordered em? 
Good Luck to you.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Thurm15 said:


> I remember the 1st time I placed an order. How many times did you put those cigars in the "shopping basket" before you actually ordered em?
> Good Luck to you.


I know I've never done this.......ok maybe just once.:r


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> I remember the 1st time I placed an order. How many times did you put those cigars in the "shopping basket" before you actually ordered em?
> Good Luck to you.


 that is so true...for me 6 or 7 times.. lol
cheer to yer slide down the slope mate:al :al


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Well I placed them in a cart a couple of different times, but I also had the problem with changing the items in the cart. I went back and forth with a couple of different items. Then I decided that was enough and just went ahead and pulled the trigger.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Cheers mate - you will like 'em.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Waiting? We don' need no stinkin waiting! The best one is the one right off the truck. (just joking, but few can resist the temptation)
The 06 Monty II's are smoking great fresh, and the BPC's are good anytime- enjoy!


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Waiting sucks. I got so paranoid when it hit the week and a half mark and my sticks still hadnt arrived, but they finally came in and I was the happiest kid in the world.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

WTG Kyle!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Also played delete the order game, then I finally ordered, waited sweating bullets and said never again.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Also played delete the order game, then I finally ordered, waited sweating bullets and said never again.


Forgot to say I'm currently waiting for my most recent order.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Bwahahahaha, that didn't take long.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

cquon said:


> Bwahahahaha, that didn't take long.


Yeah, I know less than a week since you sent me my first and less than two days after I smoked my first. I know they need age so I figured I should get on it. There are just to many to try so I need to start buying to start trying.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Aging depends on taste, IMO. But you don't know until you try 'em.
Right off the truck gives a reference point for future tasting.


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

Thurm15 said:


> I remember the 1st time I placed an order. How many times did you put those cigars in the "shopping basket" before you actually ordered em?
> Good Luck to you.


I must have done that a hundred times. How about having to decide what to buy? Every ten seconds I would change my order and recalculate how much I would spend and was it worth it? Am I going to get them? What happens if I get fakes. The list goes on and on. That is hilarious.


----------



## puffmtd (Sep 7, 2005)

There you go! I remember my first box...RASS...Mmmmm. You made a good choice too. I like the Boli PC's. Haven't tried the Monte 2's yet but I'm in love with the 4's.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Welcome to the Darkside. Go ahead and apply for another credit card.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Ahh! You have started to slip and slide down that dangerous but exciting slope!

Congratulations!!!:w 

Johnny


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

And so it begins...


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

congrats!!!


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Congrats on your first purchase - and the Bolivar PC's / MC#2's are both great sticks, especially for a first go.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

It all starts so innocently, and then the obsession kicks in. It is like starting over, but in a good way. Enjoy your smokes!

BTW, forget about aging them, there will be plenty in the future for that


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

raisin said:


> Waiting? We don' need no stinkin waiting! The best one is the one right off the truck.


I can't tell you how many full boxes of 24 cigars I have that are aging. 
:r


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

Im in the same boat:r Party Shorts are going to be my first.........very soon


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

joed said:


> I can't tell you how many full boxes of 24 cigars I have that are aging.
> :r


You just couldn't let it go! You had to smoke that one stick, to get an intro to that cigar! :w

Johnny


----------



## mikestod (May 10, 2006)

I hear that. I hemmed and hawwed many times, with many different vendor shopping carts. It took me a while, but I finally pulled the trigger. I've been waiting almost a week, and its driving me crazy. Even right now I'm wondering if they'll be there waiting for me to get home.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

I think you made a couple good choices, I've smoked both and I can tell you waiting to smoke a Monte #2 would be tough.

Enjoy you cigars

Dgar


----------



## Islesfan (Mar 1, 2005)

Watch your step that slope gets slippery....oh well too late, see you at the bottom of the hill


----------

